# Underwear für Wathose



## Elbhai (10. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche noch atmungsaktive Unterwäsche für die Wathose, daher würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr so zur jetzigen Jahreszeit unter der Wathose tragt.
Wichtig wäre wie gesagt ein optimaler Feuchtigkeitstransport. Ich habe zwar schon fleißig im Forum gesucht, aber so recht fündig bin ich noch nicht geworden.
Im Heger Katalog findet man z.B. Underwear von Patagonia und auch Waterworks. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Da die ja nicht gerade preiswert sind, möchte ich mir einen Fehlkauf gerne ersparen...

Für eure Hilfe im Voraus vielen Dank!


Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## JosiHH (10. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

möglicherweise bin ich da etwas unprofessionell aber bei mir isses wie folgt:
Zwiebelprinzip, mehrere dünnere Lagen.
Zuerst Thermounterwäsche (Skiunterwäsche), dann eine wattierte Trainingshose, darüber die Watbüx.

Josi


----------



## Marc aus HH (10. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Moin Moin Elbhai!

Hast du eine Neopren- oder eine Gummiwathose?

Ich trage bei meiner Gummiwathose nur einen Thermoanzug + dicke Thermosocken drunter. Das reicht mir aus.

Bei einer Neoprenwathose ist man ja von vornerein wärmer angezogen. Aber dennoch ist das von Josi angesprochene Zwiebelprinzip schon genau richtig ;-)!

Gruß Marc

#h


----------



## Schweißsocke (10. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Atmungsaktive Unterwäsche funktioniert in der Wathose nicht. Diese Funktionswäsche beruht ja auf dem Prinzip, dass es ein Wasserdampfgefälle zwischen Innen- und Außenseite gibt - die Feuchtigkeit diffundiert dann durch feine Poren nach außen. In der Wathose ist die Luft aber mit Wasserdampf gesättigt, also wird auch kein Wasserdampf transportiert. Das Zwiebelprinzip ist eine gute Lösung, genauso gut kann man eine dickere gefütterte "Lange Elli" verwenden.
(Wenns mit dem Feuchtigkeitstransport nach außen so einfach wäre, hätte ich wohl einen anderen Benutzernamen - ich hab mich da mal im Outdoor-Shop schlau gemacht, ob Funktionswäsche eine Lösung wäre, dort hat man mir das Prinzip erklärt - scheint mir einleuchtend zu sein.)


----------



## Elbhai (10. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Neoprenwathose.

@Schweißsocke:

stimmt, das leuchtet ein. So richtig funktionieren wird das mit den atmungsaktiven hosen wohl nur in den atmungsaktiven Wathosen. Bei den Neoprenwathosen ist da ja Schluss.

Aber ich denke, es ist dennoch sinnvoll diese Unterwäsche einzusetzen, um die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut weg zu transportieren, oder? Bislang hatte ich - je nach Jahreszeit - eine Jeanshose drunter - das ist nicht so der Hit...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Die Feuchtigkeit wegtransportieren heisst bis durch die äußerste Kleidungsschicht hindurch an die Luft und dort verdunsten.
Das klappt, wenn überhaupt, nur (meist ungenügend) bei atmungsaktiver Kleidung/Wathosen.
In einer Neoprenhose funzt das bis zur Hoseninnenseite, dort läuft die Soße runter zu Deinen Füßen und sammelt sich dort (mal etwas blumig ausgedrückt :q)
Eine Baumwollhose saugt sich in dem Fall voll, gibt die Feuchtigkeit nicht ab, und kostet nur einen Bruchteil.
Nur das Feuchtegefühl und die Wärmeisolation sind da bei der teuren Funktionsunterwäsche sicherlich etwas besser. Feuchte Baumwolle wärmt nicht. Da dann eher auf höhere Wollanteile zurückgreifen. Wolle wärmt auch wenn klamm/nass. Da emphehle ich mal Ullfrotte-Unterwäsche oder andere Produkte in unterschiedlichen Stärken für unterschiedliche Temperaturbereiche.
Schau mal im Netz bei GRUBE FORSTGERÄTE, gute Wäsche ohne Hippnesszuschlag.


----------



## Elbhai (11. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

@dienststelle-Ast

Danke für Deine Info, da werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Auf der Seite war ich bereits. Auch preislich kommt man da nicht so sehr ins Schwitzen.#6 

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

;+ Die Unterwäsche ist NIE atmungsaktiv, sondern transportiert, wenn sie gut ist, die Feuchtigkeit von Körper weg!!!!

Natürlich funktioniert der Transport nach DRAUSSEN nur mit atmungsaktivem Zeug. Der Transport nach AUSSEN also von der Haut weg funktioniert auch in Neopren. Ich habe Unterwäsche für Segler. Da bleibe ich auch bei langen Märschen Knochentrocken, allerdings ist die Neoprenhose von innen nass, weil das Schwitzwasser nirgendwo hin kann.
Baumwolle hält den Schweiß an der Haut und nasse Klamotten kühlen natürlich. Seitdem ich nur noch Kunstfasern trage wird mir auch nicht mehr Kalt.

Da man selten atmungsaktive Socken aus Kunstfaser an hat, sondern die guten Baumwollsportteile werden die Füße natürlich kalt. Das liegt nicht daran das die Soße dahin läuft, sondern das sie da bleibt wo sie ist. Am Fuß nähmlich.

Meine Empfelhung: Tshirts die den Schweiß nach aussen leiten, z.B. Vaude oder JackWolfskin dazu Seglerunterwäsche z.B. von Helly Hansen und DryAktiv Laufsocken, die gibt es in jedem Sportgeschäft.

Always warme Füße!!!
#6 #6 #6 

Uli


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (11. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Socken sind auch Unterwäsche.

Feuchtigkeit bewegt sich, wenn sie in ausreichenden Mengen auftritt wohl nach unten.

JW Wäsche #d


----------



## Haeck (11. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Unterwäsche ist NIE atmungsaktiv, sondern transportiert, wenn sie gut ist, die Feuchtigkeit von Körper weg!!!!



wenn dieser vorgang, wie oben von dir beschrieben kein atmungsaktiver transport ist, würde mich interessieren wie du atmungsaktivität definierst ?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*



			
				Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:
			
		

> Socken sind auch Unterwäsche.
> 
> Feuchtigkeit bewegt sich, wenn sie in ausreichenden Mengen auftritt wohl nach unten.
> 
> JW Wäsche #d


 
Da hast du wohl recht. 
Ich will hier aber auch keine Diskussion über Newton`sche Physik beginnen.
Es geht ja nur darum trockene Haut zu haben damit der Kühleffekt weg ist.
Ich habe noch nie ne Pfütze in der Hose gehabt! Das kann aber natürlich ganz unterschiedliche Gründe haben....:q  (Sorry for that)




			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dieser vorgang, wie oben von dir beschrieben kein atmungsaktiver transport ist, würde mich interessieren wie du atmungsaktivität definierst ?


 
Atmungsaktiv heißt doch das Flüssigkeit durch eine Membran hindurchdiffundiert, oder? Weder mein Baumwoll T-Shirt noch mein Lauftrikot würde ich als Atmungsaktiv bezeichnen. Noch weniger meinen Faserfilz, gemeinhin Flies genannt.
Möglicherweise hast du ja Recht und ich habe den Begriff falsch verwendet.
Dann täte es mir natürlich leid.
Aber ich schätze es ist so.

Schweißsocke hat es ja oben auch  beschrieben warum die Wärmeisolation nicht auf einem Vorgang beruhen kann, dessen Grundlage Atmungsaktivität ist.

Gruß Uli
Hydroaktiv??? Egal ist ja eh alles Werbung.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (11. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Kommt noch .....:q (by the way)


----------



## Vitris (14. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Moin Moin

Ich habe Erfahrung mit der Unterwäsche von Patagonia. Ich habe das Modell Patagonia High Capilene Fleece in der dicken und der mitleren Ausführung. Ich bin absolut zufrieden!!! Sie war zwar ziemlich teuer, aber ist jeden Pfennig wert. Ich habe sie im Globetrotter Katalog bestellt. Wenn es ganz kalt ist ziehe ich einfach beide stärken an. Ich habe sie schon bei minus 12Grad auf der Ostsee getestet.Sie hat mich sehr gut warm gehalten.
Viele Grüße 
Ghostangler#h


----------



## Fränkie S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Tach auch,

die Geschichte mit der Unterbüx für Segler kann ich aus Erfahrung bestätigen. Ich habe 'nen Helly Hansen-Faserpelz unter der Wathose an und bin davon überzeugt!

Von dieser Firma gibt es Socken, Oberteile und alles mögliche an Drumherum und wer den Preis nicht scheut, hat mit der Kälte keinerlei Probleme mehr!!

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Elbhai (15. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Hallo,


danke für eure Hilfe! Ich bin mittlerweile fündig geworden und habe mir eine Simms Hose geholt, die morgen getestet wird!

Aber auch bei Helly Hansen werde ich mich nochmal umschauen!


Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## wobbler michi (17. April 2005)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Ich trage Unterhose und socken von Ullfrotte (ca.150 Euro) und bin sehr zufrieden.
Zu kaufen bei Globetrotter oder Sattelmacher Arbeitsbekleidung


----------



## Renz (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Moin moin,#h

altes Thema, könnte aber einige interessieren! Ich hab mich im Net mal schlau gemacht wegen Funktionswäsche. Es gibt ja nun ne Menge in der höheren Preisklasse, aber bis auf ein paar tun die sich da "nicht besonders" (jedenfalls nicht für unser Nutzen). Von der Marke Odlo aber gibt es im Moment bei eBay super Wäsche für sehr schmales Geld. Auch in verschiedenen Stärken. Wie ich mitbekommen habe, ist bei Odlo ein Modellwechsel rausgekommen, deshalb wohl der kleine Preis. Möchte kein Verkäufername nennen, aber wenn ihr Odlo eingibt, werdet ihr fündig.
Hab mich selber auch mit der ganz dicken eingedeckt. Dadrüber soll dann Woolpower (Ullfrotte).

Gruß

Renz


----------



## Der Pilot (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen wie Sundvogel gemacht, nur trage ich unter Neopren einfach eine dünne lange atmungsaktive Unterhose + eine einfache Fleecehose:
Ich trocken und warm, Wathose von innen nass und kalt.


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Underwear für Wathose*

Thermounterwäsche gibts günstig bei www.kox.eu !!!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------

